# Eurobike 2015



## SebT-Rex (21. August 2014)

In wenige Tagen ist es so weit und die Eurobike 2014 öffnet ihre Pforten.. Natürlich ist auch Alutech wieder dabei, ihr findet uns in Halle A3-312. Hier inj dem Thread werde ich das ein oder andere Bildchen vorab posten, mal schauen, ob es Euch gefällt!
Hier NR1!


----------



## Alpenstreicher (21. August 2014)

Sieht nach einem Viergelenker (oder abgestützter Eingelenker?) aus, mit viel zu wenigen Kettenblättern  Bauraumtechnisch könnte man hier aber was machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (22. August 2014)




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. August 2014)

Facebook:




Ich muss es ja nicht kaufen, fällt mir dazu ein.


----------



## Jierdan (22. August 2014)

Würd ich glatt mal Probefahren


----------



## Kharne (22. August 2014)

Voll (fett) geil!


----------



## Ganiscol (22. August 2014)

Habsch doch gewusst das 2015 die FullyFatbikes anrollen! Wie war das noch mit dem Federweg den man mit solchen Schlappen und 0,5bar nicht vermisst? 

Aber sieht schon frech aus!


----------



## Kharne (22. August 2014)

Fanes mit wenig Federweg und RICHTIG Reifenfreiheit eben


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. August 2014)

Mein persönliches Highlight: Sennes DH mit dem neuen Pinion 9fach Getriebe 15,86Kg!!!!


----------



## Kharne (22. August 2014)

Der Float X sieht einfach nur falsch in dem Bike aus.


----------



## der-gute (22. August 2014)

war auch mein erster Gedanke…dazu is die Farbkombi…äh…gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (22. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Der Float X sieht einfach nur falsch in dem Bike aus.


Jupp, im Downhiller sicherlich, aber das ist der Dämpfer mit dem künftigen SennesFR SetUp und darum muss er getestet werden. Das Bike ist nur für die Eurobike im DH Trimm, danach wird es wieder eine FR.. 
Und die Farbkombi ist ohne Zweifel, sehr sehr schön! ;-)


----------



## der-gute (22. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Jupp, im Downhiller sicherlich, aber das ist der Dämpfer mit dem künftigen SennesFR SetUp und darum muss er getestet werden.



was soll der Float besser können, als ein DB Inline oder CCDBAir CS?
Ich glaube mal gar nichts, gegebenenfalls der Preis für euch…
Ich persönlich möchte keine Fox mehr am Rad haben müssen 



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Und die Farbkombi ist ohne Zweifel, sehr sehr schön! ;-)



Äh…NEIN.


----------



## Thiel (22. August 2014)

Was für eine Einbaulänge hat der Dämpfer und wieviel Federweg der Hinterbau ?


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. August 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> was soll der Float besser können, als ein DB Inline oder CCDBAir CS?
> Ich glaube mal gar nichts, gegebenenfalls der Preis für euch…
> Ich persönlich möchte keine Fox mehr am Rad haben müssen
> 
> ...


Doch


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. August 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Was für eine Einbaulänge hat der Dämpfer und wieviel Federweg der Hinterbau ?


EB240 und 200mm Federweg


----------



## Kharne (23. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Jupp, im Downhiller sicherlich, aber das ist der Dämpfer mit dem künftigen SennesFR SetUp und darum muss er getestet werden. Das Bike ist nur für die Eurobike im DH Trimm, danach wird es wieder eine FR..
> Und die Farbkombi ist ohne Zweifel, sehr sehr schön! ;-)



Irgendwie versucht das Sennes so das Fanes zu kannibalisieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (23. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Irgendwie versucht das Sennes so das Fanes zu kannibalisieren...


Nein, die SennesFR ist genau so unterschiedlich zur Fanes, wie es die Teibun ist. Die Fanes spannt einen sehr weiten Bogen (Freeride bis Enduro Tour/ Race), aber in den jeweiligen Grenzbreichen sind Sennes und Teibun stärker.


----------



## Piefke (24. August 2014)

Gefällt mir besser als die Eingelenker-Krücke IBC2.0


----------



## downhillsau (27. August 2014)

Interessant, was Pinion da jetzt so vorstellt. Basti, denkst du, man kann mit der 9-fach auch noch vernünftig Enduro fahren? Leider stehen auf der homepage noch keine technischen Details, woran man das abschätzen könnte. Also Gewichtsvorteil gegenüber der nicht so feinen Abstufung, obwohl ich das auch als großen Vorteil sehe, denn ich finde immer den passenden Gang am Berg.

Dann haste mal ein Bild von den neuen Supurbs gepostet. Hab ich da auch für das BO12 einen Al-Rahmen gesehen? Find die Optik ja richtig geil. Da kannste bitte auch mal mehr Bilder posten. 
Als meine Tochter mit ihrem BO1 kürzlich übern Spielplatz raste, haben zwei größere Jungs nur verwundert gesagt:" Das sieht ja aus wie´n richtiges Mountainbike"..He he, der stolze Papa hat nur gegrinst. Und übrigens, einen Nachteil hat das BO1. Das Ding rollt so gut, dass man immer hinter her laufen muss. Und wehe dem, es geht bergab...


----------



## Diman (28. August 2014)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Und übrigens, einen Nachteil hat das BO1. Das Ding rollt so gut, dass man immer hinter her laufen muss. Und wehe dem, es geht bergab...


Ich habe schon mal gefragt warum BO1 keine V-Brakes hat.


----------



## downhillsau (28. August 2014)

Jo, verkehrt wäre das sicher nicht, zumal sich die Kleinen dann so schon mal mit dem Bremsen vertraut machen können. Momentan bremst sie mit den Füssen, die dann nach hinten rutschen und am Pedal hängenbleiben. Das hat schon für zwei üble Stürze gesorgt...aber 5 min später saß sie wieder auf dem Bike.
Ich habe auch schon erste Versuche mit dem BO12mod. gemacht, allerdings mit Stützrädern. Das Fahren klappt soweit ganz gut, aber ihre Laufrad-Bremstechnik wendet sie noch an, wenns schneller wird.


----------



## Bonvivant (4. September 2014)

Gibt es eine Fanes 4.1 oder so was? Irgendwer hat mir das gezwitschert, von wegen optimiert auf 650b. Wenn dem so ist, interessiert mich eins: Kann der Hinterbau an eine E3 nachgerüstet werden?

Ich brauche mittelfristig eh einen neuen LRS, dann könnte ich zusammen mit dem Hinterbau auf 650b wechseln.
Und: Es lohnt sich, denn ich weiß noch immer keine Alternative zur Fanes.


----------



## slash-sash (5. September 2014)

Aber wieso willst du denn dann den Hinterbau vom 4.1? 
Dein Hinterbau tut's doch auch. Einfach zu Jürgen schicken und den Yoke abändern lassen. Viel anders ist der aktuelle Hinterbau auch nicht. 
Musst du überhaupt was ändern lassen? Ich bei meiner 2.0 ja; wenn ich den kurzen Radstand fahren wollen würde. Mit "langem" Radstand passt es ohne Probleme. 


Sascha


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. September 2014)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das neue 4.1 auf 650b angepasst ist indem das Tretlager wieder auf "Normalmaß" runter gezogen wurde. Es kommt ja 12mm höher bei 650b.


----------



## Bonvivant (5. September 2014)

@slash-sash: Den Hinterbau des möglichen neuen Modells um, wie @Prof. Dr. YoMan schreibt die Tretlagerhöhe trotz des Wechsels auf 650b dort halten zu können, wo er jetzt ist. Höher will ich nicht und relativ tiefer zu den Nabenachsen ist eh besser für den Einsatzzweck.

Was Konkretes zu einer Fanes 4.1 o.ä. hat noch niemand gesehen?


----------

